# Edge



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm not fond of Edge, it [tries] to take over; had to reset all my "auto open in" for all my videos and offline HTML too.

Stopped using MS brand browsers (internet surfing program) a really long time ago, like Netscape long time ago. Today, I like FireFox personally, Brave is alright, but it feels... idk clunky. Edge feels "clunky" and "slow" to me though so I'd choose Brave over Edge every time.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeah, had the update with the insertion of Edge. Had to go through a lot to get things back to normal. It still asks me if I want Edge to be the default browser. I use Brave with no problems whatsoever. Using Edge is not an option.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i use Edge, i like it just fine. all previous microsoft browsers = junk.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The new Edge is very fast. I am running it on one PC for now and am impressed by page load speeds. Noticeably better than my Chrome browsers.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a dozen or more browser windows open to do my job (17 at the moment) and I use a couple different browsers just to break things up on the screen. I find Edge uses significantly less RAM than does Chrome.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

i tried edge (newest version, updated win10) and it is a lot slower then firefox or chrome, it makes the cpu often at 100% load for nothing...


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

raylo32 said:


> The new Edge is very fast. I am running it on one PC for now and am impressed by page load speeds. Noticeably better than my Chrome browsers.


when you say new, do you mean the latest update ?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago my PC did a Win update and I got a message "welcome to the new edge" or somesuch. Here is my current version info. Many page loads even for complex major news sites are instantaneous. Maybe it is pre-fetching based on history or something. I dunno. But I like it. Much faster than Chrome. I haven't used Firefox in a long time to say about that.


----------

